# [SOLVED]Portage przez git - z oficjalnego serwera.....

## Jacekalex

Witam

Zainstalowałem sobie portage 2.2.2 z Funtoo, chodzi zauważalnie fajniej niż wersje z Gentoo,

natomiast nie obsługuje aktualizowania przez rsynca ani websynca, a jedynie przez git.

Czy jest jakiś oficjany serwer (prowadzony przez Developerów Gentoo lub Funtoo), gdzie można aktualizować drzewo przez git?

Interesuje mnie na razie oryginalne drzewo.

Znalazłem tutaj jakiś adres (z Funtoo) 

https://github.com/funtoo/portage/tree/gentoo.org

- ale nigdzie nie widzę, jak go zapiąć do gita.

Ewentualnie mogę też aktualizować drzewko rsynciem, mam już gotowy skrypt:

```
rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --verbose --progress rsync://141.219.155.230/gentoo-portage/ /usr/portage
```

- ostatecznie mogę go używać, ale widzę, że git działa jakieś 2 razy szybciej.

Poza tym tutaj jest propozycja,  z jakiegoś partyzanckiego serwisu, jednak wolę bardziej oficjalne źródło  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jun 04, 2011 6:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zwierzak

emerge --sync?

Tak właściwie to nie wiem co ty kombinujesz.

----------

## SlashBeast

Normalnie, wbijasz na githuba, znajdujesz url do drzewa i robisz

```
git clone blablabla portage.git, git checkout gentoo.org
```

Osobiscie nie polecal bym uzywania portage z funtoo w gentoo, jedyne co tam moze byc 'fajnego' to mini-manifest, moze dziala lepiej, bo nie sprawdza sumy kazdego ebuilda przy okazji.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ........bo nie sprawdza sumy kazdego ebuilda przy okazji.

 

Tego nie zauważyłem, dzięki.  :Smile: 

Właśnie wróciłem na portage z Gentoo.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> emerge --sync?
> 
> Tak właściwie to nie wiem co ty kombinujesz.

 

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz jego pierwszy post...

----------

